# 11 Week IAP/BOTP Combo?



## AD (7 Jun 2008)

Hello All,

I am an O'cdt who was injured during BOTP, and have the unfortunate situation of being recoursed next summer. Since I have been away, and especially while I was on PAT, the rumour mill was spitting out some new "facts".

1. IAP and BOTP are, as of next summer, being combined into a single 11 week course.

My questions:
-how is a 17 week course being compressed into 11?
-for those who are being recoursed for BOTP, will we have to re-do IAP also?

Mostly, I am concerned about how recoursing works. It would be rather frustrating to re-do IAP especially since I did it recently and successfully. Has anyone heard any similar rumours?

Any information and discussion is appreciated! Thanks,
Allie


----------



## Kilfoil (10 Jun 2008)

I don't have any answers to your questions, but you will to mine. How did you get hurt and what have you been doing since then, while waiting for next year's BOTP? Maybe if I knew what PAT was that would help me understand.


----------



## dwalter (10 Jun 2008)

PAT = Personnel Awaiting Training.


----------



## AD (10 Jun 2008)

I broke my foot on the obstacle course. I have been on sick leave here at home (Timmins) since May 23rd doing nothing but healing. I'm not sure what they will have me doing once my sick leave is up. I will eventually find out. Until then...it's all about healing!


----------



## ChaosTheory (12 Jun 2008)

Where you the one that fell off the Cargo Net?


----------



## AD (13 Jun 2008)

One and the same! Do not fall off the cargo net. Lesson learned.


----------



## ChaosTheory (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah I know of you, I have a bunch of friends on your platoon and I believe you were in my sister platoon last year.  I am off to BOTP in two and a half weeks.  The little group of OCdts that are left here in BC while waiting to go to St. Jean this summer all know of your accident.


----------



## AlphaQup (13 Jun 2008)

Sareon said:
			
		

> Yeah I know of you, I have a bunch of friends on your platoon and I believe you were in my sister platoon last year.  I am off to BOTP in two and a half weeks.  The little group of OCdts that are left here in BC while waiting to go to St. Jean this summer all know of your accident.


Seems like you're popular Delmonte.  ;D

How long until you're able to run again?


----------



## AD (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah, good news travels fast eh? haha. According to the doctors it'll be a solid 3 months before I'm able to hit the pavement hard again. But that will give me all year at school to re-train for BOTP (take 2) next summer.


----------



## Ed Art (30 Jun 2008)

Hey, it's Sauve

You wont have to do IAP again, you'll just be put in for BOTP next summer.


----------



## ChaosTheory (13 Jul 2008)

Even at St. Jean people are still talking about this incident.  We have yet to go on the confidence course because of your accident.


----------



## AD (13 Jul 2008)

I doubt they've stopped running the obstacle course because of my broken foot. There was another accident on the obstacle course that happened less than a week after mine. Same obstacle (the cargo net), a recruit fell and cracked vertibre in her neck. She was medically released. This is all according to a former member of her platoon whom I met in PAT. I definately saw the ambulance from out my window.
Accidents happen. Hopefully CFLRS will figure out how to prevent some of these accidents. But that is a different topic.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2008)

Delmonte said:
			
		

> Hopefully CFLRS will figure out how to prevent some of these accidents. But that is a different topic.



Students should try not to fall down.........


----------



## tabernac (13 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Students should try not to fall down.........



People have been falling off for years, some aren't so lucky, some are. A teacher of mine, while on the "old" Reserve BMOQ in '88 (or '89, I can't remember), saw the same thing happen, but this girl hit the ground perfectly parallel to it, bounced, and on landing again, suffered only minor injuries. She was re-coursed and completed BMOQ the following serial.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> People have been falling off for years, some aren't so lucky, some are.



That was exactly my point. Short of not doing the obstacle course alltogether, there will always be accidents.


----------



## AD (14 Jul 2008)

It's a fact of life. $&*# happens! 

Thanks for the advice CDN Aviator. I will definately try to remember that. Perhaps they should put it in the joining instructions along with "If you must get injured, don't get injured on a friday." ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2008)

Delmonte said:
			
		

> It's a fact of life. $&*# happens!
> 
> Thanks for the advice CDN Aviator. I will definately try to remember that. Perhaps they should put it in the joining instructions along with "If you must get injured, don't get injured on a friday." ;D



Or better yet, "If you must get injured, do it on Grad parade!!"


----------

